
Show HN: Orbital Index, a brief/technical/curated newsletter - blach
https://orbitalindex.com
======
blach
It's been really fun diving into some of the more technical space news each
week. A longtime friend and I are writing it and we'd love feedback and/or
good submissions (esp, interesting independent blog/Medium/other sources).

~~~
jharohit
Like the content selection. Keep it up!

